# Ryzen forces Intel to drop prices..



## monkey (Feb 27, 2017)

Intel rocked to its Core over Ryzen, price drops begi

I don't remember when was the last time Intel was forced to adjust its inflated prices...

Competition rocks..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2017)

That is the phenomenon for our rejoice.

Though not an AMD fanboy any more, I would love to see the bash on Intel made by AMD relating to prices/cost. In fact fanboyism is laughable and ridiculous in the world of electronics and IT hardware.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 27, 2017)

You people do realise don't aren't actually dropped
They were inflated to begin with 
Because 6900K is 1000$ not 1200$ 
Same with 6950X which is 1700$ not 1900$

Those articles are really just clickbaits and really shows that some authors just don't do the research beforehand

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## monkey (Feb 27, 2017)

I think the price reduction is on MSP as newegg.com lists CPUs higher than your indicated prices but still lower then the one indicated by the article.



ZTR said:


> You people do realise don't aren't actually dropped
> They were inflated to begin with
> Because 6900K is 1000$ not 1200$
> Same with 6950X which is 1700$ not 1900$
> ...



Intel seems desperate, atleast if this article holds any weight: Intel is Trying to Manipulate AMD Ryzen Launch


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2017)

Reviews coming tomorrow evening.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe my next proccesor will be Ryzen. Can't wait to have 1.


----------



## monkey (Mar 2, 2017)

ico said:


> Reviews coming tomorrow evening.



Can't wait...though I will wait few months before buying one. Teething problem(s) with motherboard manufacturers will be equally important issue...


----------



## billubakra (Mar 4, 2017)

An offtopic question, I had to built a new gaming pc but due to some problems at home I had to delay the same. Now I am planning for it in the next month or so. Will the prices drop in India too? And irrespective of the price drops, any idea whether applicability of gst will increase the hardware's prices or reduce it?


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> An offtopic question, I had to built a new gaming pc but due to some problems at home I had to delay the same. Now I am planning for it in the next month or so. Will the prices drop in India too? And irrespective of the price drops, any idea whether applicability of gst will increase the hardware's prices or reduce it?


yes, I expect some price drops on the Intel side, but suddenly to me i7-7700K doesn't look worth it.


----------



## monkey (Mar 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> An offtopic question, I had to built a new gaming pc but due to some problems at home I had to delay the same. Now I am planning for it in the next month or so. Will the prices drop in India too? And irrespective of the price drops, any idea whether applicability of gst will increase the hardware's prices or reduce it?




Intel prices will drop in India too. But I think its better to wait for Ryzen 5 and 3 whose performances will decide on Intel's pricing.

As for the GST, the expected applicable tax on computers/components will be 18% (up from 5% now). Hence a good price jump is expected. But this tax rate is still tentative..wait for the the actual tax slabs to be released..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2017)

monkey said:


> Intel prices will drop in India too. But I think its better to wait for Ryzen 5 and 3 whose performances will decide on Intel's pricing.
> 
> *As for the GST, the expected applicable tax on computers/components will be 18% (up from 5% now)*. Hence a good price jump is expected. But this tax rate is still tentative..wait for the the actual tax slabs to be released..



18% from 5%! Really? :angry_NF:


----------



## Vyom (Mar 5, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> 18% from 5%! Really? :angry_NF:



Digital India...


----------



## monkey (Mar 6, 2017)

Check this : GST Rates: Final GST rates out, slabs fixed at 5%, 12%, 18% &amp; 28% - Times of Indi

Earlier it was proposed to have single tax of 18% but after many discussions 4 slabs were introduced. 5% slab is for day-to-day commodities only. Tax slab for other items have still not been declared clearly but the hint was given that most items (including computers) will fall under 18% tax slab...Still waiting for the clarity on the final result..


----------



## billubakra (Mar 7, 2017)

ico said:


> yes, I expect some price drops on the Intel side, but suddenly to me i7-7700K doesn't look worth it.



I was suggested i5 here by members-
*forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/199797-gaming-pc-specs-advice-needed.html




monkey said:


> Intel prices will drop in India too. But I think its better to wait for Ryzen 5 and 3 whose performances will decide on Intel's pricing.
> 
> As for the GST, the expected applicable tax on computers/components will be 18% (up from 5% now). Hence a good price jump is expected. But this tax rate is still tentative..wait for the the actual tax slabs to be released..



Ah, but that will be applicable from 1st July as of today. So, I am planning to build a pc before July. Is there any update or something when will Intel drop its prices?

Also should I go for Intel when the prices are dropped or for AMD?

Thanks
 [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] [MENTION=15775]monkey[/MENTION]
Awaiting for your reply Sir's.


- - - Updated - - -



monkey said:


> Check this : GST Rates: Final GST rates out, slabs fixed at 5%, 12%, 18% & 28% - Times of Indi
> 
> Earlier it was proposed to have single tax of 18% but after many discussions 4 slabs were introduced. 5% slab is for day-to-day commodities only. Tax slab for other items have still not been declared clearly but the hint was given that most items (including computers) will fall under 18% tax slab...Still waiting for the clarity on the final result..



The service tax that we pay on internet/phone bills, fast food etc. will be coming under atleast 18% slab that has been declared.
I was reading an article written by some very experienced person in this field, don't remember the name, according to him out of the 110 crore population around 10-15 crores are children/minors. Let's round off the remaining to 100 crore. Out of these 100 65% people are agriculturists or atleast they show that they are farmers hence no or very very little taxes for them. Out of the remaining 35 crores 20 crores are senior citizens/women/BPL people with low or no taxes. Then out of the remaining 15 crores there are Neta's or Dabaang's who don't pay taxes, let's say around 7-8 crores. So, the remaining 7-8 crore people are paying tax for the whole nation of 110 crore.
The figures are more or less the same as mentioned in the article, I will try to find it and post a photo here.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> So, the remaining 7-8 crore people are paying tax for the whole nation of 110 crore.


I read, only 2% of the people file ITR. Out of that 50% don't pay income tax i.e., only 1% of the population pays income tax.
By the way why are you bringing income tax with GST? Are they going to abolish IT after introducing GST or what?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 7, 2017)

nac said:


> I read, only 2% of the people file ITR. Out of that 50% don't pay income tax i.e., only 1% of the population pays income tax.
> By the way why are you bringing income tax with GST? Are they going to abolish IT after introducing GST or what?



The whole point of the article which I referred to was that GST is being enforced to generate more revenues in the long run. More revenue is needed for the nation and hence it was mentioned that if most people pay taxes then the slabs might be reduced.


----------



## monkey (Mar 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Ah, but that will be applicable from 1st July as of today. So, I am planning to build a pc before July. Is there any update or something when will Intel drop its prices?
> 
> Also should I go for Intel when the prices are dropped or for AMD?
> 
> ...



If I had to buy a system now I would wait till June. By that time Ryzen 5 and 3 would be out and I would know their performance as compared to Intel. Also by that time motherboard manufacturer would have introduced better performing products/drivers/BIOSes for Ryzen cpus. Intel would have also adjusted its prices by then giving me clearer picture for the best value system. GST tax slab will also be clearer by then. What you feel is upto you.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2017)

monkey said:


> If I had to buy a system now I would wait till June. By that time Ryzen 5 and 3 would be out


They said only two CPUs (1600x and 1500x) will be released in Q2 '17, right?


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Ah, but that will be applicable from 1st July as of today. So, I am planning to build a pc before July. Is there any update or something when will Intel drop its prices?
> 
> Also should I go for Intel when the prices are dropped or for AMD?
> 
> ...


All depends on the price scenario.

R5 1600X or R5 1500 would be very potent against the competing i5.

Doesn't matter much, but AMD is also more power efficient than Intel this time round. I'd personally go with the company which has caused the drop, and that is undoubtedly AMD.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2017)

nac said:


> They said only two CPUs (1600x and 1500x) will be released in Q2 '17, right?


Not just two
R5 series and R3 series each of which has 3 models 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Not just two
> R5 series and R3 series each of which has 3 models


Okay. My understand was the other R5 and three R3 CPUs will be released in the 2nd half of 2017.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 7, 2017)

nac said:


> Okay. My understand was the other R5 and three R3 CPUs will be released in the 2nd half of 2017.


Wait R5 will be released in Q2 while R3 will be released in second half of 2017
Sorry I didn't read your previous post correctly  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## billubakra (Mar 9, 2017)

monkey said:


> If I had to buy a system now I would wait till June. By that time Ryzen 5 and 3 would be out and I would know their performance as compared to Intel. Also by that time motherboard manufacturer would have introduced better performing products/drivers/BIOSes for Ryzen cpus. Intel would have also adjusted its prices by then giving me clearer picture for the best value system. GST tax slab will also be clearer by then. What you feel is upto you.





ico said:


> All depends on the price scenario.
> 
> R5 1600X or R5 1500 would be very potent against the competing i5.
> 
> Doesn't matter much, but AMD is also more power efficient than Intel this time round. I'd personally go with the company which has caused the drop, and that is undoubtedly AMD.



Thanks guys for replying. Yes I will wait for a few more months as it will be a one time investment. Yesterday I went to the market to inquire about the prices and all and the biggest wholesaler/distributor of hardware in my city told me that AMD is crap in front of Intel, reasons- 

1. AMD is only for gaming, even though gaming is good but nothing as compared to Intel.
2. Less warranty than Intel.
3. Costly than Intel.
4. Less service centres than Intel.

Since I wanted the new system to be VR compatible or ready, whichever is the right term, he said all VR systems use Intel as their performance is better. Is there any part of his statements which is true? Personally I have never used a  system other than an Intel+Nvidia one so have no idea about AMD.


----------



## monkey (Mar 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks guys for replying. Yes I will wait for a few more months as it will be a one time investment. Yesterday I went to the market to inquire about the prices and all and the biggest wholesaler/distributor of hardware in my city told me that AMD is crap in front of Intel, reasons-
> 
> 1. AMD is only for gaming, even though gaming is good but nothing as compared to Intel.
> 2. Less warranty than Intel.
> ...



The statements given by wholesellers/distributors make me laugh and cry at the same time...Laugh because of the logic given by them..and cry because they never resist from fooling customers...

AMD has less warranty and are expensive than Intel are just two examples given here..You should have ask the person to elaborate and tell the actual warranty and price difference...

And as for VR compatibility...its more dependent on the GPU. 

Anyways I would suggest to get expert opinions on the tech forums before deciding on your purchase..never agree with the seller/distributor without cross-checking on the forums..and then stick to your decision/choice no matter what the seller/distributor says. Your decision should be precise to the exact model/version of the product you want to buy...


----------



## billubakra (Mar 9, 2017)

monkey said:


> The statements given by wholesellers/distributors make me laugh and cry at the same time...Laugh because of the logic given by them..and cry because they never resist from fooling customers...
> 
> AMD has less warranty and are expensive than Intel are just two examples given here..You should have ask the person to elaborate and tell the actual warranty and price difference...
> 
> ...



He said that AMD's processor's and GPU's have 3 year warranty whereas Intel and Nvidia one's have 5 year warranty. Also he showed me few random models and told me how the same cores cost 5k more in an AMD one.
Sure Brother as this will be my first and I think last gaming pc so that is why I am asking everyone here before purchasing something. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2017)

billubakra said:


> He said that AMD's processor's and GPU's have 3 year warranty whereas Intel and Nvidia one's have 5 year warranty. Also he showed me few random models and told me how the same cores cost 5k more in an AMD one.
> Sure Brother as this will be my first and I think last gaming pc so that is why I am asking everyone here before purchasing something. Thanks for your help.



Tell the shopkeeper to STFU as mainstream Ryzen R5 and R3 haven't been launched yet and the enthusiast R7 1700 has 8 core for 330$ while the cheapest 8 core proccy from intel (which isn't EOL) is 5960X for around 1000$.

Except AM4, every SKU from AMD is EOL. 

GPU warranty depends on the board partner. Zotac (maybe EVGA and XFX too) has 5 (2+3) year total warranty and it makes nvidia GPU's only. Good AMD board partners like Asus and MSI have the standard 3 year warranty. 

Don't buy anything older than a polaris or pascal GPU and a ryzen or skylake (G4560 instead if you plan to get i3s) CPU and you should be good to go.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tell the shopkeeper to STFU as mainstream Ryzen R5 and R3 haven't been launched yet and the enthusiast R7 1700 has 8 core for 330$ while the cheapest 8 core proccy from intel (which isn't EOL) is 5960X for around 1000$.
> 
> Except AM4, every SKU from AMD is EOL.
> 
> ...


Only Zotac GPUs has 2+3 years warranty. All other vendors give only 3 years warranty.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 9, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tell the shopkeeper to STFU as mainstream Ryzen R5 and R3 haven't been launched yet and the enthusiast R7 1700 has 8 core for 330$ while the cheapest 8 core proccy from intel (which isn't EOL) is 5960X for around 1000$.
> 
> Except AM4, every SKU from AMD is EOL.
> 
> ...



Most of the things that you said except saying STFU to the shopkeeper went over my head. As [MENTION=15775]monkey[/MENTION] mentioned above, I am waiting, learning, seeking advice, looking to AMD's launch and plan to get a system till June *forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/199797-gaming-pc-specs-advice-needed.html


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Only Zotac GPUs has 2+3 years warranty. All other vendors give only 3 years warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Gigabyte Xtreme gaming GPU comes with 4 year warranty.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2017)

Are the prices reduced yet from Intel side as suggested by the thread title or we still arguing over Ryzen performance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Are the prices reduced yet from Intel side as suggested by the thread title or we still arguing over Ryzen performance.


No, Intel did not reduce prices yet. 


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshn (Mar 11, 2017)

Actually, one should think Indian vendors or AMD's indian staff are out of their mind... insane pricing. The cheapest Ryzen offer seems to be around Rs.27000- online (for the 1700)., one can get an Intel Xeon E3 class processor for less than that price... add to the fact that one also needs a new mobo (and maybe RAM) for an upgrade, AMD is pricing itself out of the Indian market....? (The same thing with their graphics cards....)

Anyone from AMD care to shed any light on the matter?

(P.S. I'm a former Athlon XP 64 user, for the record      )


----------



## ZTR (Mar 11, 2017)

maheshn said:


> Actually, one should think Indian vendors or AMD's indian staff are out of their mind... insane pricing. The cheapest Ryzen offer seems to be around Rs.27000- online (for the 1700)., one can get an Intel Xeon E3 class processor for less than that price... add to the fact that one also needs a new mobo (and maybe RAM) for an upgrade, AMD is pricing itself out of the Indian market....? (The same thing with their graphics cards....)
> 
> Anyone from AMD care to shed any light on the matter?
> 
> (P.S. I'm a former Athlon XP 64 user, for the record      )


Xeon E3 are at most 4C/8T low clocked CPUs
RyZen is 8C/16T high clocked cpu 
Also as for the motherboard board , am4 platform will be supported for a long time unlike Intel which discards the last platform fairly quickly 
Also all ryzen CPUs are unlocked so can be overclocked if required
As for ram that you have to buy for Intel also (DDR4)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Mar 11, 2017)

As for cheaper RyZen offerings, the R5 series consisting of 6C/12T and 4C/8T CPUs will be launching in Q2 '17 and R3 consisting of 4C/4T will launch in second half of 2017 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2017)

R7 1700 is going for around 25.5k on CTC, Md Computers and Prime mainly because it is a new launch and probably has low availability in India. I couldn't find any import data on zauba, so I'm not sure if the rates are justified or it is another case of price gouging like it was with RX 400 series gpu launch in India.

(link: Ryzen Where to Buy | AM )


----------



## ZTR (Mar 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> R7 1700 is going for around 25.5k on CTC, Md Computers and Prime mainly because it is a new launch and probably has low availability in India. I couldn't find any import data on zauba, so I'm not sure if the rates are justified or it is another case of price gouging like it was with RX 400 series gpu launch in India.
> 
> (link: Ryzen Where to Buy | AM )


Official prices from AMD :*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170311/f434be7a7e71fe0cec52d5012d00df2b.jpg

So a bit of price gouging is there 
Also those prices seem to be inline with Intel's pricing 
(7700k is also 26-27k here)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks guys for replying. Yes I will wait for a few more months as it will be a one time investment. Yesterday I went to the market to inquire about the prices and all and the biggest wholesaler/distributor of hardware in my city told me that AMD is crap in front of Intel, reasons-
> 
> 1. AMD is only for gaming, even though gaming is good but nothing as compared to Intel.
> 2. Less warranty than Intel.
> ...



Read what I'm going to write very carefully.

As far as graphic cards are concerned, neither nVidia nor AMD (Radeon) give any warranty. It's the job of the graphic card manufacturer to give the warranty. eg, MSI, Asus, Zotac, Sapphire, XFX etc.

As far as CPUs are concerned, AMD and Intel only give warranty for the CPU - the chip, which very very very very rarely goes bad for anyone. They don't give any warranty for the motherboard. Motherboard warranty is the job of the motherboard manufacturer. eg, MSI, Asus, Gigabyte, ASRock etc. These companies develop motherboards for both AMD and Intel. So what this means is, points 2, 3 and 4 are stupid. And so is the guy who told you all of this.

Regarding point 1, Indians have been brainwashed into thinking Pentium 4 was a very good chip. When in reality, a 3.1 Ghz Pentium 4 would get outperformed by a 2.2 Ghz Athlon 64 in most benchmarks. What made it worse was Pentium 4 would use twice the amount of electricity. Intel took the performance lead after 2006, but damage through 'propaganda' and lies was already done.

As far as the current scenario is concerned, the 8 core Ryzen runs circles around anything Intel has to offer at its price point. With a cost of ₹25 to 38K, Ryzen is a competitor to the 8 core workstation Intel processors that cost ₹80K. Intel offers you a very high clocked 4 core i7-7700k around Ryzen's price point, and the former is better for gaming than Ryzen. But not by much on an average in practical scenarios. The 8 core Ryzen on the other hand is far better in everything else compared to the 4 core i7.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2017)

Like I mentioned beforehand, [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION], the distributors are a whole bunch of sh!t and b@stard ,a$$/donkey/goat mentality people. They even don't know the features and functionings of a CPU let alone the differences between a chipset.

THEIR ONLY MOTIVE IS TO MAKE MONEY AT OUR COST BY MAKING US A "MURGA(Cock)".
Everybody knows what backdoor and malpractices policies  Intel plays for their business, particularly against AMD.

What [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], has explained in clear,precise manner with brevity is really to be lauded and appraised.

Hopefully fanboys(both of Intel and AMD) will understand the meaning of comments by [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION].


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2017)

Just forgot to add, Intel does make motherboards for their processors, but they are bad enough to not be recommended by anyone. nVidia and AMD also manufacture graphic cards, but for the professional / HPC world.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2017)

Intel & AMD made an agreement in early 2000s which regulates to non-competition practices but Intel broke that promise by bribing the reviewers & making unjust claims that their products were superior.

AMD didn't get a break until Athlon and Ryzen which is now.

AMD Radeon GPUs are vastly superior with future technologies though they are not that power efficient like Nvidia.

Finally it comes to the End User who decides which product is better for him in the long run.

Regarding driver support for a long time it's always AMD in both CPU & GPU fields.

AMD ages well than Intel & Nvidia even though it's not that much power efficient.

For gamers Intel Quad core with Hyper Threading is enough and for purposes like Video Encoding & multi-tasking or beyond that AMD is the way to go.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 12, 2017)

If you do know how businesses are run in real world, then demonizing Intel for AMD's FAILURE to produce/market competitive product sounds immature & outrageously stupid. AMD is no noble company,they are just not as good as Intel in bribing/marketing.

With Ryzen & the outburst of Internet/online reviews, AMD fanboys can no longer blame Intel.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> If you do know how businesses are run in real world, then demonizing Intel for AMD's FAILURE to produce/market competitive product sounds immature & outrageously stupid. AMD is no noble company,they are just not as good as Intel in bribing/marketing.
> 
> With Ryzen & the outburst of Internet/online reviews, AMD fanboys can no longer blame Intel.



Bribing and marketing are different things.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 12, 2017)

ico said:


> Bribing and marketing are different things.


By definition, yes. :cool_NF:


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2017)

Darth Vader said:


> By definition, yes. :cool_NF:



One is legal, and one is not.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 13, 2017)

ico said:


> One is legal, and one is not.


By Law,Yes.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2017)

Have they thought about that it's legal or not when they were bribing the reviewers in the 1st place is not our concern since we the end users need to verify the claims by watching different reviews right.
It's just that marketing practices have become so competitive that for them either legal or illegal is not an issue at all.

But for us it's an issue because it's our monies right.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for explaining in detail dear brothers   [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]
I am waiting to build a pc before July in the next quarter, in the mean time waiting for the reviews of Ryzen from end users here.

Sorry again for a noob question, what's the basic difference between 1700, 1700x & 1800x? And out of the following stores which one is reliable and has a good customer support?
Gaming Central
kharidiye.com
MD Computers
Prime Abgb
SMC International
vedant Computers

I was planning to buy from Amazon but couldn't find it there.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> And out of the following stores which one is reliable and has a good customer support?
> Gaming Central
> kharidiye.com
> MD Computers
> ...


If you stay in Kolkata,then MD Computers or Vedant is the best bet.
Don't go in for other stores. Both the above stores are best in service,reliability,trusworthiness.

If you stay in New Delhi, then SMC International is good.

For Mumbaikars ,Prime ABGB is an option.
In fact Lamington Road in Mumbai is the I.T. Hardware heaven.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2017)

Theitwares is also good for people from Mumbai


----------



## billubakra (Mar 14, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> If you stay in Kolkata,then MD Computers or Vedant is the best bet.
> Don't go in for other stores. Both the above stores are best in service,reliability,trusworthiness.
> 
> If you stay in New Delhi, then SMC International is good.
> ...





topgear said:


> Theitwares is also good for people from Mumbai



I am from a small city in Punjab. Which site should I choose now? Also are any of these sellers available on Amazon?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am from a small city in Punjab. Which site should I choose now? Also are any of these sellers available on Amazon?


You can go with Primeabgb.com, mdcomputers.in, their wares.com,theit Depot.com

All are good but might charge extra for shipping if items are bulky.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am from a small city in Punjab. Which site should I choose now? Also are any of these sellers available on Amazon?


If I were you,I would have chosen SMC International at New Delhi.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I am from a small city in Punjab. Which site should I choose now? Also are any of these sellers available on Amazon?



Ryzen CPUs are available on Amazon but overpriced as of now but if you wait I'm sure you will see FBA Ryzen cpus.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

topgear said:


> Ryzen CPUs are available on Amazon but overpriced as of now but if you wait I'm sure you will see FBA Ryzen cpus.



Hey TG. Long time no see.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Hey TG. Long time no see.



yep, great to see an old friend like you. Everyone of us is busy now so can't get much time to be active on our beloved forum  but even if I can get small time I try to hang out here.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)

topgear said:


> yep, great to see an old friend like you. Everyone of us is busy now so can't get much time to be active on our beloved forum  but even if I can get small time I try to hang out here.


Yeah same here. Great to see you too.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ryzen 5 available from april 11 ... 

AMD Ryzen 5 to launch on April 11th | VideoCardz.co

1700 - 329$ - *26k * 
1600 - 6c/12T - 3.2/3.6 219$ - around *17k *   , 1600x  3.6/4.0 -* Rs 19.5k*

1500x - 4c/8t   3.5/3.7 - 189 $ - around *14.7k*
1400 - 4c/8T   3.2/3.5- 169$ - around *13k *

So just overclock 1400 to 3.8/3.9 ghz and we have 4th gen Core i7 performance for 13k or 1500x with cheaper board

2nd hand Intel CPU prices are going to crash badly..


----------



## billubakra (Mar 15, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Ryzen 5 available from april 11 ...
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 to launch on April 11th | VideoCardz.co
> 
> ...



What does overclock mean in layman terms and how to do the same?


----------



## gta5 (Mar 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What does overclock mean in layman terms and how to do the same?



Run the processor/gpu at more speed than Stock clocks to gain more performance...   for overclocking you need an overclocking supported CPU+ Motherboard  and a good PSU + Cooler..  
Though overclocking doesn't look that much lucrative for Ryzen 5 ..


----------



## billubakra (Mar 15, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Run the processor/gpu at more speed than Stock clocks to gain more performance...   for overclocking you need an overclocking supported CPU+ Motherboard  and a good PSU + Cooler..
> Though overclocking doesn't look that much lucrative for Ryzen 5 ..



Thanks. I watched few videos regarding that too. Why isn't lucrative for Ryzen dear? Intel vs Ryzen videos are very informative.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. I watched few videos regarding that too. Why isn't lucrative for Ryzen dear? Intel vs Ryzen videos are very informative.



i was thinking something else .. 

sorry , please disregard that statement ,  i made it in a hurry..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2017)

[h=2]EU retail pricing for AMD's RX 500 series has been leaked[/h]
- AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB €269 (approx £229)
- AMD Radeon RX 580 4GB €239 (approx £205)
- AMD Radeon RX 570 4GB €199 (approx £169)

Source:Suggested EU retail pricing for AMD's RX 500 series has been leaked | GPU &amp; Displays | OC3D New


----------

